# يوميات زوجة مفروسة



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

*





سالخير عليكم 
بصوا بقى بصيتوا طيب  *




*الموضوع مفتوح لكل المفروسات  *




*بما ان المفروسات كتير يعنى  *




*قولت اعمل موضوع تقدرى تفشى غلك فيه يا روحى انتى وهى 
اه ما احنا لازم نتصرف مش هنقعد كاتمين فى نفسنا كدا 
محدش هيحس بينا غير بعتيشنا *




*وعلى راى المثل خدنا ايه من الرجالة غير حلاقة الدقن *




*يلا كل واحدة مفروسة من جوزها 
او من اى حاجة تيجى تفش غلها هنا 
يلا ربنا يقدرنى على فعل الخير دايما *
*حاسة بيكم والله يا مفروسات 
واللى مش مفروسة ممكن تدخل برضوا تتفرس
  اهى فرصة تتفرس النهاردة قبل ما تتفرس بكرة 
بما انك كدا كدا هتتفرسى 
يبقى اتفرسى معانا ونبقى جماعة مفروسة ههههههههههه 
الموضوع هدفه الضحك والهزار يا جماعة :fun_lol:
يلا انطلقوا 
وانا هنزلكم يوميات المفروسات *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

*استعنا على الشقى بالله *



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 مارس 2014)

*ههههه موضوع خطشير جدا يارورو 
بس انا ماليش مكان فيه لاني سنجوله
وللاسف مش هينع اخد فكرة لبكرا
لاني اما اتكوز انا اللي هفرس كوزي
وانتي عارفاني واخده اوسكار في الفرس *





جيت اقيملك مرضيش ابن اللذينا يقييم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بس ليكي في زمتي تقييم ^.^​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههه موضوع خطشير جدا يارورو
> بس انا ماليش مكان فيه لاني سنجوله
> وللاسف مش هينع اخد فكرة لبكرا
> لاني اما اتكوز انا اللي هفرس كوزي
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه 
يابت اتعلمى خودى كورس ببلاش اهوووو 
ما انا بقولك معانا مفروس مفروسة ههههههههه *
*نورتى يا روحى وابقى استفرجى طيب 
يمكن تغيرى رأيك وتدخلى تتفرسى معانا :fun_lol:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> يابت اتعلمى خودى كورس ببلاش اهوووو
> ما انا بقولك معانا مفروس مفروسة ههههههههه *
> *نورتى يا روحى وابقى استفرجى طيب
> يمكن تغيرى رأيك وتدخلى تتفرسى معانا :fun_lol:*​


*لا متقلقيش انا هاكون راشقه معاكم وبتفرج عالمفروسين:fun_lol:*
طيب هو ماينفعش اكتب حاجات تانية بتفرسني بعيدا عن الازواج:thnk0001:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا متقلقيش انا هاكون راشقه معاكم وبتفرج عالمفروسين:fun_lol:*
> طيب هو ماينفعش اكتب حاجات تانية بتفرسني بعيدا عن الازواج:thnk0001:​


*ايون كدا يابت الموضوع مش هيحلى غير بوجودك 
استفرجى براحتك يا روحى 
طبعا يابت انتى تكتبى اللى عاوزاه 
اهى كلها فرسة سواء جوز بقى جوزة مش هتفرق*:fun_lol:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون كدا يابت الموضوع مش هيحلى غير بوجودك
> استفرجى براحتك يا روحى
> طبعا يابت انتى تكتبى اللى عاوزاه
> اهى كلها فرسة سواء جوز بقى جوزة مش هتفرق*:fun_lol:​


*ربنا يخليكي ليا اخجلتيني:love45:*

*انا بتفرس اوي من الانسان الغبي
اووووووووووووف:act19:

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي ليا اخجلتيني:love45:*
> 
> *انا بتفرس اوي من الانسان الغبي
> اووووووووووووف:act19:
> ...


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


:new6::new6:
*طيب وعلي ايه دا كله
مالها اما البنت تقعد في بيت باباها معزعزة مكرمة
تخرج  وتيجي براحتها وواكله شاربة نايمة مفيسة براحتها:new6:
ولا عيل ولا تيل ولا غسيل ولا مواعين:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :new6::new6:
> *طيب وعلي ايه دا كله
> مالها اما البنت تقعد في بيت باباها معزعزة مكرمة
> تخرج  وتيجي براحتها وواكله شاربة نايمة مفيسة براحتها:new6:
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
معزعزة عجبتنى تى 
ايون معزعزة مكرعة صووح ولا ما جصرتى 
على رايك يا بنتى بلاها وجع قلب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> معزعزة عجبتنى تى
> ايون معزعزة مكرعة صووح ولا ما جصرتى
> على رايك يا بنتى بلاها وجع قلب *​


*اهي مكرعة دي اللي موتتني من الضحك:new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اهي مكرعة دي اللي موتتني من الضحك:new6:*​


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
تعيشى وتتكرعى يا قلبى يووووه وتضحكى :fun_lol:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مارس 2014)

*,.*

ههههههـ إنتِ لسه متبنية موضوعآت تطفيش آلبنآت من آلجوآز يآ رورو 
أنآ هكتفى بآلفرجة بردو بم إنى لسه مآخدتش آللقب
بس لو ينفع تفتحى ركن صغنن للرجآلة آلمفروسين
يمكن آلبنوتآت تتفكـ عقدتهم شوية ويشعروآ بآلأمل مثلاً مثلاً ...* كدآ هرآآآم :59:*




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> ههههههـ إنتِ لسه متبنية موضوعآت تطفيش آلبنآت من آلجوآز يآ رورو
> أنآ هكتفى بآلفرجة بردو بم إنى لسه مآخدتش آللقب
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اعمل ايه يعنى يا ايمى عاجبك المنتدى النايم  ده 
هى المواضيع دى اللى هتصحصوا 
هتلاقى الخناقات اشتغلت وانا استفرج من بعيد لبعيد:fun_lol:
تنورى يا روحى وماله استفرجى 
 معتقدش ان فى رجالة مفروسيين :thnk0001:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اعمل ايه يعنى يا ايمى عاجبك المنتدى النايم  ده
> هى المواضيع دى اللى هتصحصوا
> هتلاقى الخناقات اشتغلت وانا استفرج من بعيد لبعيد:fun_lol:
> ...


ههههههـ طب أنآ من موضعى هذآ بنآشد كل زوج مفروس وفى آلمشآكل مغروس إنه يجى ويفضفض هنآ

بس يلآ نهرب قبل آلهجوم :new6:



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ههههههـ طب أنآ من موضعى هذآ بنآشد كل زوج مفروس وفى آلمشآكل مغروس إنه يجى ويفضفض هنآ
> 
> بس يلآ نهرب قبل آلهجوم :new6:
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه مش تقلقى يا حبى 
هتلاقيهم كلهم بكرا مش بعيد يحتلوا الموضوع 
ويبقى يوميات زوج مفروس 

يلا بينا يا روحى انا هفتح بكرة استفرج على ضرب النار اللى هيحصل 
بس من بعيد لبعيد :t17:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مارس 2014)

*,.*

ههههههـ طب قبل مآ تهربى إبقى إتفرجى على آلتعليقآت هنآ
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....164161630361076.31107.164108643699708&type=1

*تضآمناً مع آلمفروسآت* , *زنجآ زنجآ *:fun_lol:





*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> ههههههـ طب قبل مآ تهربى إبقى إتفرجى على آلتعليقآت هنآ
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....164161630361076.31107.164108643699708&type=1
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه مسخرة 
انا لسة بقرا فى اول تعليقات هلكت من الضحك 
وبالذات التعليق ده *
*هههههههههه انا جوزي دخل ومسك ايد عروسه تانيه من الكوفير وكان لسه هيبوس ايديها  والعروسه عماله تقوله مش انا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

*ولا دى بقى مش قادرة بجد هموت من كتر الضحك *
*يااااااااااااة ياعبد الصمد معرفتكش وانت متنكر ههههههههههه*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مارس 2014)

*,.*

ههههههههـ كلهم تحف أصلاً
بس إللى قتلت طموحآتى  بتآعت " بلآ وكسة هو أنآ إتطلقت من شوية " :fun_lol:
بس ملنآش دعوة يآ محى 
أنآ مستنية آلرجآلة آلمفروسة لسه , إبعت يآ رب :new6:




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> ههههههههـ كلهم تحف أصلاً
> بس إللى قتلت طموحآتى  بتآعت " بلآ وكسة هو أنآ إتطلقت من شوية " :fun_lol:
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مش تقلقى يا ايمى 
مستعجلة على الخناق ليه يا روحى :t19:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اتفرسى بئا لما يطلع جوزك من النوع الى ميتقبلش ان رأئيك انتى يكون صح .:smil13:
 و يبداء يقول لك  انت طفله:2: اصلا و مبتعرفيش تفكرى مناقشه ايه الى هتناقشها مع طفله--
 و بعدين يكلم واحد صحبه كبير عنه بسنين--
 و يجى يقول لك رأى صحبه و فكرته (الى هى فكرتك و رأيك )  هههههههه
و تقفى انتى و تقولى له " مش عارفا الكلام ده بيفكرنى بكلام  كدا بتاع اطفال كنت سمعاه بالصدفه :blush2:"
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> ههههههـ طب قبل مآ تهربى إبقى إتفرجى على آلتعليقآت هنآ
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....164161630361076.31107.164108643699708&type=1​
> ...


 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 الكومنتات فظييييعه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش فاكرا تصدقوا حصل ايه يومها
 بس انا فاكرا موقف و احنا فى القاعه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بس ده فضيحا بلاش اقوله بئا هههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مارس 2014)

الموضوع تحفه يارورو
ومعاكى طبعا هشارك 
ربنا يخليكى  لينا


----------



## soul & life (6 مارس 2014)

موضوع جبااار يا رورو جبار دا بقا الموضوع الوحيد اللى مش هيتقفل ابدااااا
يعنى المشاركات فيه هتفضل مستمرة ومستمرة ومستمرة ههههههههه
هو فى حاجة بنعانى منها اكتر من الفرسة الزوجية دا انتى فتحتى ابواب مقفولة يا حبيبتى  
متابعة  اكيد  وهشارك لما اصحصح علشان تقريبا لسه مفوقتش من اخر فرسة


----------



## naderkhalil (6 مارس 2014)

هو فى برضه فرسه تانيه جايه حايره طايره من الحموات للستات ، بتخلى الستات تفرفر زى الفراخ


----------



## soul & life (6 مارس 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه انت محق يا نادر بس  بنات الايام دى مبيقدرش عليها الحموات 
الحموات هما يعينى اللى بقوا مظلومين مع مرتات  ابناءهم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

naderkhalil قال:


> هو فى برضه فرسه تانيه جايه حايره طايره من الحموات للستات ، بتخلى الستات تفرفر زى الفراخ


هههههههههه
عننننندك حقققققق
الحمه حمه و لا تفرق معاها بنات اليومين دول من بنات ايام زمان هههههههههههههه
لها قدره ان تحرق دم الى قدامها و تفرسها:ranting: و هى قاعده بكل هدوء ووقار :2:


----------



## soul & life (6 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههه
> عننننندك حقققققق
> الحمى حمه و لا تفرق معاها بنات اليومين دول من بنات ايام زمان هههههههههههههه
> لها قدره ان تحرق دم الى قدامها و تفرسها:ranting: و هى قاعده بكل هدوء ووقار :2:



ههههههههههههه ايه ده ي حبوا فرسة زوجية وفرسة حماتية 
هتلاحقى على مين ولا مين يا حبيبتى قلبى معاكى :t33:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههه ايه ده ي حبوا فرسة زوجية وفرسة حماتية
> هتلاحقى على مين ولا مين يا حبيبتى قلبى معاكى :t33:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 نشكر ربنا انى  بكبر دماغى
 لما باقت دماغى قد دماغ الفيل ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا بجد نشكر ربنا انى مممممم مش عارفا اقول ايه معنديش احساس!
  لا هو عندى احساس -- بحس بهبل انى اقعد احرق فى دمى -- فبفوت و خلاص و فعلا بنسى و السلام


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>


*ودى عاوزة كلام اكيد عقد عمل يا ايرو ههههههه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اتفرسى بئا لما يطلع جوزك من النوع الى ميتقبلش ان رأئيك انتى يكون صح .:smil13:
> و يبداء يقول لك  انت طفله:2: اصلا و مبتعرفيش تفكرى مناقشه ايه الى هتناقشها مع طفله--
> و بعدين يكلم واحد صحبه كبير عنه بسنين--
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يا ضنايا ياحبووو لا كدا غلط لازم تفرضى رأيك حتى لو غلط ههههههه 
انا حاسة بيكم علشان كدا عملتلكم المووضوع ده 
فضفضوا براحتكم هههههههههه *​ 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الكومنتات فظييييعه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش فاكرا تصدقوا حصل ايه يومها
> ...


*انا فاكرة يا حبو اول ما دخل الكوافير فضل يبصلى 
وراح قايلى ايه الحلاوة دى يا بت احم احم ههههههه 
قولتله طول عمرى حلوة يا واااد اييييييه اييييام ههههههههههه 
قولى يا حبووو خلى الطابق مش مستور ههههههههه *



مارياماريا قال:


> الموضوع تحفه يارورو
> ومعاكى طبعا هشارك
> ربنا يخليكى  لينا


*ميرسى يا ماريا يا حبيبتى 
منتظراكى يا قمر اوعى تغيبى هههههههههههه 
لازم تحكى فرستك :t33:*



soul & life قال:


> موضوع جبااار يا رورو جبار دا بقا الموضوع الوحيد اللى مش هيتقفل ابدااااا
> يعنى المشاركات فيه هتفضل مستمرة ومستمرة ومستمرة ههههههههه
> هو فى حاجة بنعانى منها اكتر من الفرسة الزوجية دا انتى فتحتى ابواب مقفولة يا حبيبتى
> متابعة  اكيد  وهشارك لما اصحصح علشان تقريبا لسه مفوقتش من اخر فرسة


*هههههههههههههههههه ايون يا نيفو وتنتشر وتنتشر 
حاسة بيكم يا حبيبتى ولازم كلنا نحس ببعتتشنا ههههههههههه
صحصحى براحتك يا حبيبتى 
بس اوعى يغمن عليكى من الفرسة هههههههه*



naderkhalil قال:


> هو فى برضه فرسه تانيه جايه حايره طايره من الحموات للستات ، بتخلى الستات تفرفر زى الفراخ


*هيبقى هما ومهماهتهم علينا 
يمهل ولا يهمل هههههههههههههههه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههه
> عننننندك حقققققق
> الحمه حمه و لا تفرق معاها بنات اليومين دول من بنات ايام زمان هههههههههههههه
> لها قدره ان تحرق دم الى قدامها و تفرسها:ranting: و هى قاعده بكل هدوء ووقار :2:


*طيب ايه رايكم تيجى نعمل حذب 
ونسميه معا من اجل فرسة جوزك وحماتك :t33:
اها فعلا يا حبو دى امكانيات خارقة يا بنتى هههههههه 
*


soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههه ايه ده ي حبوا فرسة زوجية وفرسة حماتية
> هتلاحقى على مين ولا مين يا حبيبتى قلبى معاكى :t33:


*يا عينى علينا يا مفروسيين يا احنا ههههههههههههههه 
ولا يهمك يا نيفو هنقضى على الفرسات دى قريب ان شالله :ranting:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا فاكرة يا حبو اول ما دخل الكوافير فضل يبصلى *
> *وراح قايلى ايه الحلاوة دى يا بت احم احم ههههههه *
> *قولتله طول عمرى حلوة يا واااد اييييييه اييييام ههههههههههه *
> *قولى يا حبووو خلى الطابق مش مستور ههههههههه *


 لا انا جه اخدنى من الاوتيل هههههههههههههههه
 مش فاكرا قال لى ايه بس فاكرا اننا وقفنا نتخانق  علشان دشلى ازازه البرفان الغاليا بتاعتى--
 و اهو من اول لحظه و الجوازه واقفه عليا بخصاره :smil13:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 لكن موضوع القاعه ده بقى عايزه قاعده و احكى لانى اتفضحت فى الفديو و بنت صلطح ملطحخ بتفرش الملايه للعريس فى القاعه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*




​


----------



## soul & life (6 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههه ايوة صح يا رورو كده بالظبط 
بس من جوايا بقول جاتك نيلة بكرة تتفرسى  زينا:blush2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا انا جه اخدنى من الاوتيل هههههههههههههههه
> مش فاكرا قال لى ايه بس فاكرا اننا وقفنا نتخانق  علشان دشلى ازازه البرفان الغاليا بتاعتى--
> و اهو من اول لحظه و الجوازه واقفه عليا بخصاره :smil13:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لكن موضوع القاعه ده بقى عايزه قاعده و احكى لانى اتفضحت فى الفديو و بنت صلطح ملطحخ بتفرش الملايه للعريس فى القاعه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
صح ايه الخسارة دى من اولها ازاى يكسرلك ازازة البرفان 
ههههههههههههههه طب ابقى احكيلى والنبى يا حبو اموت انا فى الفضايح :t33:
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه ايوة صح يا رورو كده بالظبط
> بس من جوايا بقول جاتك نيلة بكرة تتفرسى  زينا:blush2:


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون صح يا نيفو ببقى عاوزة اقولها 
كلهم بيبقوا كدا فى الاول والكلام الحلو بيتحووول 
عمرو دياب استايل :t33:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مارس 2014)

*,.

* ههههههههـ لآ لآ مآينفعش يآ مفروسآتنآ آلجميلآت , لآزم تحكولنآ عن موقف آلكوآفير دآ
وأى موآقف تآنى مآيضرش ...* فضفضوآ برآحة رآحتكم* 

خصوصاً خصيصاً *حبو* , أنآ متأكدة إنهآ هتفصلنى ضحكـ ههههههـ




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.
> 
> * ههههههههـ لآ لآ مآينفعش يآ مفروسآتنآ آلجميلآت , لآزم تحكولنآ عن موقف آلكوآفير دآ
> وأى موآقف تآنى مآيضرش ...* فضفضوآ برآحة رآحتكم*
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
تقريبا مش عاوزين يفتكروا يا ايمى 
بنقلب عليهم المواجع كدا 
انا مستنية حبو تحكيلى موقف القاعة ده 
وهبقى احكهولك فى السكرتة يا ايمى :t33:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
آسمعنى أنا يا اميليا ههههههه بس تصدقى. افتكرت و ضحكت 
 حاضر هبقى أحكى 
يادئ الفضائح ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> آسمعنى أنا يا اميليا ههههههه بس تصدقى. افتكرت و ضحكت
> حاضر هبقى أحكى
> يادئ الفضائح ههههههه


*هتبقى ايه ياحبووو 
خير البر عاجله يلا بقى احكى 
كلنا مستنين اهوووو 
يلا بسرررررعة بسررررعة *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مارس 2014)

*,.*

هههههههـ لآ يآ رورو مهو مش تفكرونآ بعقدة آلجوآز آلدفينة وبعدين مش تحكولنآ , دآ ربنآ مآيرضآش بآلظلم :t33::t33:

ههههههـ شتورة يآ حبو كدآ أحسن مآ أخلى رورو تفتنلى :blush2:



*.،*
​ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تقريبا مش عاوزين يفتكروا يا ايمى
> بنقلب عليهم المواجع كدا
> انا مستنية حبو تحكيلى موقف القاعة ده
> وهبقى احكهولك فى السكرتة يا ايمى :t33:*​



ههههههههههه لا فصيحه القاعه دى فضيه إلى مشفهاش فالفرح 
شافها فئ الفيديو 
و مشوفتش الفيديو غير فئ لمه العائله و عائله العائله و هما بيبركوا 
و إطاهر مايك الكامرأ كان فئ زورئ 
فكلامى اتسمع. ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هههههههـ لآ يآ رورو مهو مش تفكرونآ بعقدة آلجوآز آلدفينة وبعدين مش تحكولنآ , دآ ربنآ مآيرضآش بآلظلم :t33::t33:
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يا بنتى مش عاوزين نعقدكم خليكم اتفاجئوا 
واديكى قريتى الكومنتات يعنى ونعم الرومانسية 
وبعدين انتى عارفة الرجل المصرى يموت فى الرومانسية :t33:*​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههه لا فصيحه القاعه دى فضيه إلى مشفهاش فالفرح
> شافها فئ الفيديو
> و مشوفتش الفيديو غير فئ لمه العائله و عائله العائله و هما بيبركوا
> و إطاهر مايك الكامرأ كان فئ زورئ
> فكلامى اتسمع. ههههههههه


*شوقتينى يا حبوووو 
خلى فى معلومك لو مش حكيتى الفضول هيقتلنى يرضيكى كدا ههههههه
يلا يا حبو النبى لتحكى :smil13:
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 مارس 2014)

تسجيل شماتة ...
هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> تسجيل شماتة ...
> هههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
شوفتوا يا مفروسيين 
هذا الرجل جاى يشمت فينا :spor22:
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 مارس 2014)

ايه ياست روز الكلام ده 
وجر الشكل بتاعك
الباب يفوت جمل يا غالية
النسوان اكتر من الهم ع القلب والنبى اسكتى
انا مفروس منك
رايحه تبوظى اخلاق الستات
حرام عليك يا شيخة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

كنت فآلاتوبيس. مش عأرفا أحكى لحسن تفلت منى ضحكه و اتفضح 
و مش عأرفا أخذ راحتى و أكتب من الموبائل 
و بعدين فيه ناس بدئت. تشمت ههههه 
لا يا ستئ إبقى أحكى فالخاص بذل الفضائح


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ايه ياست روز الكلام ده
> وجر الشكل بتاعك
> الباب يفوت جمل يا غالية
> النسوان اكتر من الهم ع القلب والنبى اسكتى
> ...


:ab5::ab5::ab5::ab5:


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>



جيتى على الجرح يا ايرو 
حضرتى الحمام وديتى وجبتى من الدروس 
طيب راجعتى اللى اخدوه فى الدرس 
انا بقى طيب عايزه اروح عند ماما 
طيب باى حبيبتى دلوقت علشان معايا شغل كتير 
عقد عمل ايه ده شغل استعباد يا بنتى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> جيتى على الجرح يا ايرو
> حضرتى الحمام وديتى وجبتى من الدروس
> طيب راجعتى اللى اخدوه فى الدرس
> انا بقى طيب عايزه اروح عند ماما
> ...


 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حاجه تشللللل ههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

احكى  موقف الفرح العظيم ههههههههههههه
 انا من زمااااان و انا بحب الناس النجرو-- الى هما سود خااالص
بحسهم طيبييين اوى اوى اوى--
 فكنت كل ما اشوف حد بشرته سوداء يشد انتباهى سواء بنت او ولد و اقعد اتفحص فى الملامح و اقول فيها برائه و جمال--بحبهم--
 المهم الاستاذ طبعا بقى موته و سمه ان حد منهم يعدى قدامى هههههههههههههههههههههه
 على حظه البلاك هههههههه
فى يوم الفرح اخدونا من الاوضه لباب سرى كدا المهم لازم نلف لفه من جوه علشان ننزل للناس من السلالم فوق-- على حظى الجميل كان فيه فريق كوره بحااااله من جنوب افريقيا بيتدربوا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هو حبك يخش الحمام--- فى اللحظه دى كان الفريق كله معدى و انبهروا بها بالعروسه الى واقفه هههههههه و قعدوا يبركولى و يسلموا عليا--
و انا فى بالى عماله اقول احيات الغالى امشوا بئا مش ناقصه نكد الليله دى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و كااانت و طلع لقانى وصت الفريق هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 -اهم يا حبيبتى حبايبك جولك اهم--
 + ايوا شوفت بئا جمال ازاى و طيبين قد ايه و عندهم زوق عالى جم كلهم يباركوا -
- يبااااركو
_ احم احم -- ايون يباركو طيبين اوى شاي ف هيهيهيهيهيهيهي
طبعا استحلف لى 
و تاتى واقعه القاعه


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههه 
ده ايه الحظ ده المهم ان ربنا ستر 
ومتعورتيش وفى ليلة الفرح كانت هتبقى واقعه بلاك ههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

و احنا بقى فى وسط الفرح و الاغانى شغاله و الكل بيرقس و الاصحاب محوطنا--
على حظى البلاك بردوا قال ايه فوج اجانب روس احم احم الى هما الوحشين دول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قال ايه جم البلد و قال ايه حبين يبصوا على فرح المصريين بس من على الباب--
فالراجل استاذن العريس-- فالعريس بئا مكدبش خبر-- و راح يعزمهم بنفسه !!
طبعا اصحابه لحقوا الموقف و وقفوه و قالو له خليها علينا --
شويه بئا لقيت الفوج فى القاعه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و فجئه مصوره بنات روس ضربت فى القاعه
و فجءه بردوا حصل حالت ارتباك لكل الى فى الفرح و الشوباب--
و العريس يا عينى نسى انه فى فرحه و انه اتدبس خلاص ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و قاعد يرقص و الاقى الفوج الرجاله الروس جايين يرقسوا معانا-- و التانى فرحان بئا و مش مركز --
و كل ما يركز معايا واحده تلف جنبه يقوم لافف معاها--
يقول لى -- السود طيبين اوى و حلوين و انتى بتحبيهم
و انا بحب البيض طيبين اوى بصى البرائه الى فى عيونهم
روحت طفح بيا الكيل-- 
و قولت له- كدا كخ و غلط هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه و طبعا اتعدل فى سنيتها لما وريت له العين الحمراء هههههههههههههههههههههه
 الفضيحا بئا ان الفيديو كان بيصور و انا بقول له " كدا كخ و غلط " ههههههههههههههه
طبعا مينفعش تطلع منى الفاظ اوحش من كدا ههههههههههه
و كانت الفضيحه قدام العيله لقيت الكل لفلى--
حبوا الى مبيطلعش منها كلمه تحولت  كدا ازااى ههههههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مارس 2014)

كل ما يركز معايا واحده تلف جنبه يقوم لافف معاها--
يقول لى -- السود طيبين اوى و حلوين و انتى بتحبيهم
و انا بحب البيض طيبين اوى بصى البرائه الى  فى عيونهم


هههههههههههههههههه
انت اللى بدأتى ههههههههههههه
مش ممكن موتينى من الضحك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> كل ما يركز معايا واحده تلف جنبه يقوم لافف معاها--
> يقول لى -- السود طيبين اوى و حلوين و انتى بتحبيهم
> و انا بحب البيض طيبين اوى بصى البرائه الى فى عيونهم
> 
> ...


 و انا مالى بس
 انا واقفه مع منسق الحفله فى الكوريدور و مسنتيين البيه يطلع من الحمام و فجئه فريق الكوره كله دخل هههههههههههه
و حبكت يبقم زوق و يجوا يباركوا ههههههههههههه حظ بئا


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مارس 2014)

ما انت ساعتها كنت فرحانه بنفسك انتى 
الوحيده اللى منوره والفستان كمان ابيض 
وسط الضلمه اللى كنت واقفه معاهم فهو اضايق
بس اسكتى الروس دول قمر 
ومالين  البلد اليومين دول على حظك ابقى خلى بالك 
هههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> ما انت ساعتها كنت فرحانه بنفسك انتى
> الوحيده اللى منوره والفستان كمان ابيض
> وسط الضلمه اللى كنت واقفه معاهم فهو اضايق
> بس اسكتى الروس دول قمر
> ...


 
 ههههههههه فرحانه بنفسى مين -- انا كنت واقفه بستشهد على روحى و عينى على باب الحمام  و هما طوااااااااااال و عماله اروح شمال يمين  و اشب علشان اشوف النظره الاوله لما يتفتح باب الحمام -- و ادعى يعدوا و يمشوا فى سلام ههههههههههههههههههههه
 بس اهو بئا حظظظظظ-
 مين دول الى قمر-- دول وحشين اوى هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مش ممكن يا حبوووووو 
انا مش قادرة ابطل ضحك 
بس ازاى تخليه يسيبك ويرقص مع المزز الروس ههههههههه 
انا لو منك كنت بوظت الفرح انا جاية اهدى النفوس *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​
> *مش ممكن يا حبوووووو *
> *انا مش قادرة ابطل ضحك *
> *بس ازاى تخليه يسيبك ويرقص مع المزز الروس ههههههههه *
> *انا لو منك كنت بوظت الفرح انا جاية اهدى النفوس *​


 
 دى حصلت حرب اصلا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا دايما ساكته و هاديه بس صحباتى بئا الله يمسيهم بالخير-- مسكتوش
و قعدوا يشحنوا فيا و يزقونى  و يعملو طابور و يزقوا البنوتات الروس و راهو شحنو فيا روحت مولعه فيه--:2:
 شايفه الزكرايات يا بنتى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و كل ده متصور بس محدش سئلنا تحبوا نزيع ههههههه لقيناه بيتزاع  و الفضايح بااانت


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> دى حصلت حرب اصلا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا دايما ساكته و هاديه بس صحباتى بئا الله يمسيهم بالخير-- مسكتوش
> و قعدوا يشحنوا فيا و يزقونى  و يعملو طابور و يزقوا البنوتات الروس و راهو شحنو فيا روحت مولعه فيه--:2:
> شايفه الزكرايات يا بنتى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و كل ده متصور بس محدش سئلنا تحبوا نزيع ههههههه لقيناه بيتزاع  و الفضايح بااانت


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ونعم الذكريات يا حبوووو 
هى دى الذكريات ولا بلاش :t33:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> *ونعم الذكريات يا حبوووو *
> *هى دى الذكريات ولا بلاش :t33:*​


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يووووووووووووووووووووووووه
 دا انا مواقفى كتيييير
 ابقى احكى بعدين فضيحه زفه الخطوبه واحنا نزلين من على السلم الحلزونى الزاز


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يووووووووووووووووووووووووه
> دا انا مواقفى كتيييير
> ابقى احكى بعدين فضيحه زفه الخطوبه واحنا نزلين من على السلم الحلزونى الزاز


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه انا بضحك اصلا من قبل ما تحكى 
النبى لتحكى يا حبوووو 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه انا بضحك اصلا من قبل ما تحكى *
> *النبى لتحكى يا حبوووو *​


 
 لا مش النهرده بئا اليوم خولوس 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلى حكايه البلبل بكره 
علشان نلاقى حاجه نضحك عليها بكره-- متبقيش طماعه 
و بعجين فين الباقى بئا مش هحكى لوحدى


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا مش النهرده بئا اليوم خولوس
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خلى حكايه البلبل بكره
> علشان نلاقى حاجه نضحك عليها بكره-- متبقيش طماعه
> و بعجين فين الباقى بئا مش هحكى لوحدى


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ماشى مستنياكى بكرة اوعى تمشى 
انا ناسية كل حاجة يا حبو 
لو افتكرت هبقى ادخل احكي*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مارس 2014)

ايه ده يا حبوا 
انا خلصت اللى ورايا وجيت بسرعه قولت الحقك 
لقيتك خلصتى 
اوك منتظرين حفلة الخطوبه بكره  بقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه بنفتح نفسهم يا ماريا 
ابشرى ابشرى خير :t33:*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مارس 2014)

احنا بس خايفين عليهم
 مش عايزينهم يتخنوا علشان صحتهم يا رورو
ههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## روزا فكري (6 مارس 2014)

بصي بجد قريت كل الصفحات ومابطلتش ضحك يارورو
ايه الموضوع الجامد ده
متابعه معاكي واكيد هاتدور علي اي فرسايه واجي افرسكو معايا
وعلي رأي المثل
يافرسه ماتمت خادها الغراب وطارهههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> احنا بس خايفين عليهم
> مش عايزينهم يتخنوا علشان صحتهم يا رورو
> ههههههههه





مارياماريا قال:


>


:t11::t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> بصي بجد قريت كل الصفحات ومابطلتش ضحك يارورو
> ايه الموضوع الجامد ده
> متابعه معاكي واكيد هاتدور علي اي فرسايه واجي افرسكو معايا
> وعلي رأي المثل
> يافرسه ماتمت خادها الغراب وطارهههههه​


*تعيشى وتضحكى يا وزه 
 دورى يا روحى منتظرينك هتلاقى الفرسات كتير بس انتى دورى كويس 
بس حلو المثل ده يا وزه هههههههههه *​


----------



## bent el noor (6 مارس 2014)

بيقولك ايه 
فيه رجاله بتيجى بكلمة حلوة .. ورجاله بتيجى لمسة رقيقه ..
لكن فيه رجاله بقى ماينفعش معاها اى حاجة ( ودول الموجودين حاليا ) 

منقول  بس حقيقة ههههههههه

روعه الموضوع يارورو.  

متابعه حبيبتى[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

bent el noor قال:


> منقول  بس حقيقة ههههههههه
> 
> روعه الموضوع يارورو.
> 
> متابعه حبيبتى


*نورتى يا حبيبتى 
ايه مش هتشاركى المفروسيين اخواتك ههههههههه *​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 مارس 2014)

هههههههههه
يخرب عقلك يابت موضوع تحفة بجد
بس انا لسة ما دخلتش عش الزوجية
ربنا يفرح قلبك و دايما تمتعينا بمواضيعك
و متابعة معاكوا اكيد


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه
> يخرب عقلك يابت موضوع تحفة بجد
> بس انا لسة ما دخلتش عش الزوجية
> ربنا يفرح قلبك و دايما تمتعينا بمواضيعك
> و متابعة معاكوا اكيد


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هتخربى عقلى ليه يابت هو ناقص خربان 
متستعجليش ياختى هتدخلى وهتنضمى لحزب المفروسات مش تقلقى ههههههه 
*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (6 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


اة  عاوز واحدة من الطراز ده 
 اصل الكهربا بقت  بتقطع كتير اوى اليومين دول


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> اة  عاوز واحدة من الطراز ده
> اصل الكهربا بقت  بتقطع كتير اوى اليومين دول


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الظاهر ان كل الرجالة اللى دخلوا الموضوع 
متفقين يفرسونا اكتر *​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الظاهر ان كل الرجالة اللى دخلوا الموضوع
> متفقين يفرسونا اكتر *​




دة احنة المفروسين مش انتو

بصي كدة وانتي حتعرفي 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

استنوا عليا شوية

اصل الحكاية لسة مخلصتش


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

معاكو حق برضو


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

عليه العوض ومنو العوض


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

وحدة من الحلول يعني


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

هو مين المفروس ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

ايوة كدة - فشريهة كويش


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

بالظبط كدة


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

مش بقولوا - الجواز قسمة ونصيب ؟!

كل واحد وله قسمتو بقة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)

paul iraqe قال:


> هو مين المفروس ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## Desert Rose (7 مارس 2014)

الموضوع ده جميل اوى يارورو زى كل مواضيعك ياقمر 
والمشاركات كلها موتتنى من الضحك :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>






​


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 مارس 2014)

اول سنه جواز
بعد  7  سنوات
بعد 40 سنه



[YOUTUBE]CpKyr0QPos0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

يا خويا ؟

نعمل ايه بقة ؟


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

ده افضل حل يرضي جميع الاطراف


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يانهاركم طيييين 
موضوع مفتوح يوم أمس ويصل الى 12 صفحة ؟؟؟؟
أد كدة أحنا فارسينكم ؟؟؟
صحيح ...صدق اللى قال 
يتمنعن وهُنَ العايزات 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2014)

*موضوع اتأخر كتيرررررررررررررررررر ...... فرصة ليكم يا رجال أن تتعلموا ..... فقد تنصلح أحوالكم ويكون لكم قدرة على المقاومة *


----------



## tamav maria (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 مارس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


>



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هموت من الضحك. بجد مش قادرا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه .... دة انتوا قلبتوا ع الرجالة بقى !!!!!
ماااااااااااااااااااااااااشى 
:smile02 أفضى لكم بس :smile02
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه .... دة انتوا قلبتوا ع الرجالة بقى !!!!!
> ماااااااااااااااااااااااااشى
> :smile02 أفضى لكم بس :smile02
> *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (7 مارس 2014)

هههههههههههههههه
يعلم ربنا بتحصل 
ايوووووه بتحصل ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (7 مارس 2014)

رورو الموضوع ده مش كفايه 
ممكن تعملى موضوع تانى 
مثلا الزوجه المكبوته او المحبوسه 
او المخنوقه او الطالعه روحها كله شغال


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (7 مارس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


>



هههههههههههه
هما ده اللى عايزينه لكن بعينهم هههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)

*نظرة الحماة
:smile02:smile02:smile02

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 مارس 2014)

*انا مش هتكلم 
انا ساكت خالص 
الصورة هي اللي هتعبر 
عن اللي في نية بعض الناس 





*​


----------



## tamav maria (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (7 مارس 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مش قادرة ابطل ضحك 
صباح الخير عليكم امفروسات 
يا عينى ده انتوا كنتوا كاتمين فى قلبكم وساكتين بقى 
خرجوا خرجوا اللى كاتمة فرستها تيجى هنا 
انتى يا مدام ياللى هناك ام اسود 
عبرتى عن فرستك ههههههههههه 
هلكتونى ضحك بجد*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (7 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش قادرة ابطل ضحك
> صباح الخير عليكم امفروسات
> يا عينى ده انتوا كنتوا كاتمين فى قلبكم وساكتين بقى
> ...



ههههههههه
ايوه كده انشالله يخليكي يارورو 
طلعتي فرستنا لبره 
احنا المفروض نعمل نادي ونسميه نادي المفروسات


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 مارس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههه
> ايوه كده انشالله يخليكي يارورو
> طلعتي فرستنا لبره
> احنا المفروض نعمل نادي ونسميه نادي المفروسات


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
طلعى يا روحى طلعى 
محدش هيحس بينا الا بعتيشنا 
نعمل ما نعملش ليه 
ما اكتر المفروسات فى البلد :smile02*​


----------



## tamav maria (7 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طلعى يا روحى طلعى
> محدش هيحس بينا الا بعتيشنا
> نعمل ما نعملش ليه
> ما اكتر المفروسات فى البلد :smile02*​



هي البلد فيها الا المفروسات


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 مارس 2014)

*هههههههههه تعليقاتكم كلها وقعتني من الضحك
وخصوصا حكاوي حبوا بتاعه فريق الكورة :smile02

بس ياحرام طلعتوا مكبوتين اووي
ومن بعد التوبيك دا
قررنا نحن واثقه فيك يارب:08:
اني هعيش سنجولة وهموت سنجولة :smile02

بلا جواز بلا نيله
يعني اتجوز عشان واحد ميقربليش اصلا
يقولي كلمتين زي دول مثلا
*




*نهاره اسسسسسسود انا كنت نطيت في كرشو اساسا
هو هيتجوزني عشان يأكلني ولا يسممني اللقمه*:act31:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههه تعليقاتكم كلها وقعتني من الضحك
> وخصوصا حكاوي حبوا بتاعه فريق الكورة :smile02
> 
> بس ياحرام طلعتوا مكبوتين اووي
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
على رايك يا بنتى 
هو ياكل ويعمل كرش تتحط عليه كوباية الشاى وهى مستريحة 
وعندنا احنا ممنوع الاكل
انا لو منك افضل سنجولة مالها السنجلة وحشة ولا وحشة 
تحيا عيشة المسنجلين 
قولى ورايا يابت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> على رايك يا بنتى
> هو ياكل ويعمل كرش تتحط عليه كوباية الشاى وهى مستريحة
> وعندنا احنا ممنوع الاكل
> ...


*ورايا يابت:smile02

لا يابت يارورو صحيح
انا مقدرش بجد اتجوز حد ويفضل يقولي
كلي ومتكليش
واعملي ومتعمليش
وروحي ومتجيش
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه
ليه يعني دا كله اشاء الله
هو فاكر نفسه رشدي فهمي
ولا حسين اباظة ولا ااااااااايه

:act31::act31:
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 مارس 2014)

هشام المهندس قال:


>


*لو راجل هيقولي متكليش عشان متتخنيش
يبقا دل حيطة ارحم:smile02
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)

في كده وفي كده مش الكل 










عفواً جدَّاتنا الفاُضلات.. 
لقـد ولدنـا في زمـان مخـتلف .. 
فـوجدنـا "الحيـطــه" فيـه 
أفـضل من ظـل الكـثير من الرجـال 
كانـت النسـاء في المـاضي يقـلن 
( ظـل راجـل ولا ظـل حيـطــه ) 
لأن ظـل الرجـل في ذلك الـزمان كان .. 
حبـــاً 
واحـترامـــاً 
وراحــة و أمـــان 
تـستـظل بـها المــرأة 
كان الـرجـل في ذلك الـزمـان 
وطنــاً .. وانتمــاءً .. واحتــواءً .. 
فماذا عسـانا نقـول الآن؟ 


وما مساحة الظِّل المتبقية من الرجل في هذا الزمان؟ 
وهـل مـازال الرجـل 
ذلك الظـل الذي يُـظللنـا بالرأفـة والرحمـة والإنسانيـة؟ 
ذلك الظـل الـذي نسـتظل به من شـمـس الأيـام 
ونبحـث عنـه عنـد اشتـداد واشتـعال جـمر العـمر؟ 
ماذا عسانا أن نقول الآن؟ 


فــي زمـــن… 
وجـدت فيه المـرأة نفسهـا بـلا ظل تستظـل بـه 
برغـم وجـود الرجـل في حيـاتـها 
فتنـازلت عن رقتـها وخلعـت رداء الأُنوثـة مجـبرة 
واتقـنت دور الرجـل بجـدارة .. 
وأصبـحت مع مـرور الوقـت لا تعـلم إنْ كانـت… 
أُمّــــاً.. أم.. أبــــاً 
أخـــاً.. أم.. أُختـــاً 
ذكـــراً.. أم.. أُنـثـــى 
رجـلاً.. أم.. امـرأة 

​


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ورايا يابت:smile02
> 
> لا يابت يارورو صحيح
> انا مقدرش بجد اتجوز حد ويفضل يقولي
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
ما احلى عيشة السنجلة 
وهو الجواز  ايه يابت غير اعملى ده ومتعمليش ده 
البسى ده ومتلبسيش ده 
ايون هو فهمى اباظة ده :smile02
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

هشام المهندس قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوووة بس اوقات بيبقى ضل الحيطة ارحم :smile02*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> ما احلى عيشة السنجلة
> وهو الجواز  ايه يابت غير اعملى ده ومتعمليش ده
> البسى ده ومتلبسيش ده
> ...


*بلا جواز بلا خيبة
دي السناجل عيشتهم رهيبه:smile02
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

هشام المهندس قال:


>


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
وشهد شاهدا من اهلها *​


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)

طيب 
كده مش نافع ..
وكده كمان مش نافع
نعمل ايه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بلا جواز بلا خيبة
> دي السناجل عيشتهم رهيبه:smile02
> *​


*وقال على راى المثل 
يا متجوزة جوز جااااااااااان 
بكرة يبقى جركن ماااااااان *​


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)

كده كمان مش نافع​


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)

سناجــيــــــــــــــلات
خد عندك




​


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)

اخر الدلع ...!!




​


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)

هو ده اللي ينفع ...​


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2014)

وممكن ده هو النافع من الاول ...

نهاركم سعيد​​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2014)

النظافة من الايمان ...


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2014)

اتمخطري يا حلوة يا زينة


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2014)

انا عاوزة الناس يتكلموا عنك ... ويشاوروا عليك ويخافوا منك


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2014)

هو دة الحب اللي قالوا الناس عليه


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2014)

الحب كدة ... خصام وكلام
اهو من دة ودة الحب كدة ... مش عايزة كلام


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2014)

التجربة اكبر برهان


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2014)

احسن برضو


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2014)

عاد الربيع ... عاد من تاني ... والبدر هلت انواره


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2014)

ما احنة قلنا كدة من الصبح


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2014)

وماله ... انا ميهمنيش خالص


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2014)

عدت يا يوم مولدي ... عدت يا ايها الشقي

الصبا ضاع وغدا الشيب مفرقي


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2014)

هو مفيش حكم ولا ايهههههههههههههههه

دة احنة جدعان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]إنتظرونا ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا بقى لا بنتفيس ولا بننقل من مواقع فتكات ولا قروب أخربها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن_تا_ظرو_نااااااااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إنتظرونا ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا بقى لا بنتفيس ولا بننقل من مواقع فتكات ولا قروب أخربها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن_تا_ظرو_نااااااااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*مش هنخاف مش هنطاطى
إحنا كرهنا الصوت الواطى
:2:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش هنخاف مش هنطاطى
> إحنا كرهنا الصوت الواطى
> :2:​*


*عليا النعمة ...ويمين أُحاسب عليه 
يوم العرض على محكمة الأحوال الشخصية
لو أستلمتكم واحدة واحدة بالأسم ... ما هتهوبوا هنا تانى 

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عليا النعمة ...ويمين أُحاسب عليه
> يوم العرض على محكمة الأحوال الشخصية
> لو أستلمتكم واحدة واحدة بالأسم ... ما هتهوبوا هنا تانى
> 
> ...



*هو إحنا هنروحوا المحكمة ؟:blush2:

يادى الفضيحة أم شناكل

يادى الجرسة أم حناجل :t33:​​*


----------



## girgis2 (8 مارس 2014)

:spor22: :spor22:








:a63:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عليا النعمة ...ويمين أُحاسب عليه
> يوم العرض على محكمة الأحوال الشخصية
> لو أستلمتكم واحدة واحدة بالأسم ... ما هتهوبوا هنا تانى
> 
> ...





​ ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 مارس 2014)

*ركزوا من يجدها 
يعني مش موجودة 
مش موجودة يا ناس  
--------------------------
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> *ركزوا من يجدها
> يعني مش موجودة
> مش موجودة يا ناس
> --------------------------
> *​


*يعنى على كداااا انت ملقتهاااش *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يعنى على كداااا انت ملقتهاااش *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايوتها خدمة يا حبيبتى 
قال وعلى راى المثل 
قطيعة محدش بياكلها بالساهل :yaka:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 مارس 2014)

شكلي هبعتلكم 
الي بتعلق الناس من شعرها 
انتم الاثنين 
احترسوا من الخط 
ولقد ازعر من ازعر 
والله علي ما اقول شهيد 
دة تهديد 
----------
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> شكلي هبعتلكم
> الي بتعلق الناس من شعرها
> انتم الاثنين
> احترسوا من الخط
> ...







​ ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​ ​


مين بينادي اختي روروووو
انتي مش باينة لية 
الموضوع ما لمش تمن كتابتة دوة ماجبش غير 24 صفحة بس المفروض يعدي الالف مسكن


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


>


مين ماريا ذو العضلات القوية 
انا بقول ان فية واحدة بتعلق الناس من شعرها مش انا 
دة انا غلبان 
انا بحزركم منها لحسن متخدوش بالكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مين بينادي اختي روروووو
> انتي مش باينة لية
> الموضوع ما لمش تمن كتابتة دوة ماجبش غير 24 صفحة بس المفروض يعدي الالف مسكن


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا باينة اهوووو وموجودة 
لا ده لم تمن كتابته وزيادة كفاية اخواتى المفروسيين طلعوا كل اللى جواهم *
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 مارس 2014)

بس العنوان عايز يتعدل 
بدل مفروسة 
خليها مفترسة 
صدقيني هيليق اكتر علي الموضوع 
ههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بس العنوان عايز يتعدل
> بدل مفروسة
> خليها مفترسة
> صدقيني هيليق اكتر علي الموضوع
> ...








​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 مارس 2014)

*وعلي اية الهزار 
بلاش احنا ننفهمما بسيافها الصحيح 
وانتي اكتبيها ارق ملاك 
انتي حرة 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## روزا فكري (8 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
قووليلهم يا وزه قوليلهم *​


----------



## روزا فكري (9 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> قووليلهم يا وزه قوليلهم *​


هما اكيد عارفين يارورو بس بيحبوا يكابروا هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مارس 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> هما اكيد عارفين يارورو بس بيحبوا يكابروا هههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
على رأيك *​


----------



## روزا فكري (9 مارس 2014)

ايه رأيكو انتو في الكلام ده 
ههههههههه بصراحه الصوره والتعليق موتوني من الضحك

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مارس 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> ايه رأيكو انتو في الكلام ده
> ههههههههه بصراحه الصوره والتعليق موتوني من الضحك
> 
> ​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
فظيعة بجد مش قادرة من كتر الضحك 
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

على رأي المثل ..... بطلودة واسمعودة


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

أحم أحم ..... الاعتراف سيد الادلة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

الصحة تاج على رؤوس الاصحاء


يا خرااااااااااااااااااااااااااابي


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

بيالك يا عم ................


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

وهدومي اللتي ....... أشتريتها من جاردن ستي


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

يللا ...... اهو كللو بثوابو


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

يا بنت الليئمة


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

فينك يمّا ...... تجي تشوفي العز اللي انا فيه


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

لا لا لا لا

دة احنة تطورنا خلاص وبقينة زي الفل


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

يا عيني على الستات

وجمال الستات

وحلاوة الستات


يبقى رقصني يا واد ....... على الوحدة والنص يا جدع


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

يا ريت بس على كدة 

كان هانت .........................


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

ان شاء الله على طول


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

كللو ................. الا دي

 دة انت ملكش حق خالص


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

اغنية هشام عباس

فينو حبيبي فينو


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

اغنية راغب علامة

عنجد بحبك عنجد .....


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

يا عيييييييييييييييني ... يا عيني ... يا عيني


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

حنقول ايه ولا ايييييييييييييييه

ياريت بس على كدة


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

على رأي المثل......

بيت العازب عامل زي الحمل الكاذب


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

يا ورد مين يشتريك .... قل للحبيب يهديك


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

ما بلاش الموبايل الزفت دة ......

مش كفاية اللي في البيت !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9oDK2S4-_2I[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ujwmJq69Yv8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BRI0Ck5J_vw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


>


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>


 
 كله كوووم و فياااظه كوم لوحده تااانى 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مارس 2014)

هو ده اللى اخدناه من الجواز


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

يا ريت على كدة وبس


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

ملكش حق يا باول

دة اسمه التفكير الاقتصادي


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

لا ..... انا اعترض

دة مش تفكير بعض الزوجات

دة تفكير كل الزوجات


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

ومالهة الفاصوليا ؟

دي اكلة طيبة ............ ناكلهة كل يوم


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

رومانسية موديل 2014


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

عشان تبطل تتجوز


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

يا حلاوة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

الصبر طيب ................ يا ناس


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

دة احنا محتاجين للانتي فايروس


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

يبقى قابلني ................ على المشمش


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

اتخرب بيتنة يا جدعان


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (12 مارس 2014)

مفيش ثقه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2014)

:gy0000:​


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :gy0000:​


كل دىتقيمات وهى مفروسة
يعنى لو مكنتش كدة كان حصل اية
كانت خدت المنتدى بيع وشرا ههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 مارس 2014)

يا شباب 
نصيحة لكم لوجة الله 
ابتعدوا في الزواج عن البنات العربية 




​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جامدة دى *



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


>


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


>


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2014)

اهرب من قلبي اروح علىت فين
ليالينا الحلوة بكل مكان


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2014)

يا ريت يا خوية بقت على الشيبس 

حنقول ايه ولا ايه


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2014)

ستين مرة بس ؟!


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2014)

خذوا الحكمة ولو من افواه المجانين


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2014)

ما كفاية جواز بقة


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2014)

هو دة اللي كان ناقصنا

عيد الحب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2014)

دي بقة ............ بدون تعليق

مش احسن برضو


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2014)

الفرق بين عقل الرجل والمرأه في صوره




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2014)

بصراحة
انتوا مشجعين قوى فى  المووضع دة على الارتباط
سؤال بقى
حد خاطب وبيتابع الموضوع دة ههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2014)

هل يجوز قتل هذا الزوج الرخم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> بصراحة
> انتوا مشجعين قوى فى  المووضع دة على الارتباط
> سؤال بقى
> حد خاطب وبيتابع الموضوع دة ههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههه
 انت بتتكلم فى ايه يا جرجس اكيد بعد الموضوع ده 
المخطوبين هيفكوا يلا ربنا يقدرنا ع فعل الخير دايما :smil13:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
صحيح ربنا يقدرنا على فعل الخير 
*



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


>


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزا فكري (13 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> ​


----------



## روزا فكري (13 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


ههههههههه خلاص يارورو الطيب احسن


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> ههههههههه خلاص يارورو الطيب احسن


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
سبينى يا وزه ماتحوشنيش
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مارس 2014)

*,.*

آلموضوع دآ تضخم كدآ إمتى ..؟ أنآ حضرآهـ لمآ كآن صفحتين هههههـ
وآضح إن آلستآت مفروسين بزيآدة :yaka:

أخر حآجة لحقتهآ كآنت دور آلشطرنج بتآع حبو 
لو فيه من دآ تآنى قوليلى صفحة كآم مش هلحق أشوف كل دآ :t33:



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> آلموضوع دآ تضخم كدآ إمتى ..؟ أنآ حضرآهـ لمآ كآن صفحتين هههههـ
> وآضح إن آلستآت مفروسين بزيآدة :yaka:
> ...


*يا عينى يا ايمى دول كانوا صابرين غلب 
الموضوع جيه على الجرح يا اوختشى 
لا حبو قالت هتحكى تانى بس تقريبا لسة بتسترجع الزاخرة :scenic:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا عينى يا ايمى دول كانوا صابرين غلب
> الموضوع جيه على الجرح يا اوختشى
> لا حبو قالت هتحكى تانى بس تقريبا لسة بتسترجع الزاخرة :scenic:*​


هههههـ سلآمتكم من آلغلب حبيبتى
مآتخفوش بإللى بتسمعه آلسنجلآت دآ كله أكيد هينتقموآ ليكم فى آلأجيآل آلقآدمة

تفتكرى هنلحق نفطر بيهم آلأول , ولآ هيقلبوهآ ويتسحروآ بينآ بردو :t33::t33:





*.،*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هههههـ سلآمتكم من آلغلب حبيبتى
> مآتخفوش بإللى بتسمعه آلسنجلآت دآ كله أكيد هينتقموآ ليكم فى آلأجيآل آلقآدمة
> 
> تفتكرى هنلحق نفطر بيهم آلأول , ولآ هيقلبوهآ ويتسحروآ بينآ بردو :t33::t33:
> ...


*الله يسلمك يا روحى 
ايون امالنا فيكم يا حبيبتى تعملوا اللى مقدرناش نعملوا 
لا على مين ميقدروش علينا يا قلبى مش تقلقى 
ان كيدهن عظيم *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه احسن احسن


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (14 مارس 2014)

حتى الصين جايه علينا


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> حتى الصين جايه علينا


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايون صح يا اوختشى leasantr*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


>


 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ناس طيبين اوى يا خال *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 
كله كوووم و الحوض ده كوم تانى--
يدوووب افضى الحوض و ابقى فرحانه انه نضيف و فاضى 
يحله له يفضى الحلل الى فى التلاجه فى اطباق صغيره و يرميلى الحلل فى الحوض!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ranting:
من امتى يعنى المساعده و المشاركه بتنزل عليك :dntknw:ههههههههههههههههه
الرد: ده جزاتى انى بساعدك :t33::t30:

:010105~332:


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كله كوووم و الحوض ده كوم تانى--
> يدوووب افضى الحوض و ابقى فرحانه انه نضيف و فاضى
> يحله له يفضى الحلل الى فى التلاجه فى اطباق صغيره و يرميلى الحلل فى الحوض!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ranting:
> من امتى يعنى  المساعده و المشاركه بتنزل عليك :dntknw:ههههههههههههههههه
> الرد: ده جزاتى انى بساعدك :t33:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اهو  غلطش انا يا حبووو انهم عاوزين يفرسونا 
مش هاين عليه تريحى شوية 
انا بحب اهدى النفوس يا روحى :t33:
لو منك اقوله عاوز تساعدنى يا حبيبى 
شد حيلك كدا وافرد طولك واغسلهم انت :ranting:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> *اهو غلطش انا يا حبووو انهم عاوزين يفرسونا *
> *مش هاين عليه تريحى شوية *
> *انا بحب اهدى النفوس يا روحى :t33:*
> ...


وحياتك جربت هههههههههههههههههههههه
 الرد:
 مين قال انك لازم تغسليهم دلوقتى :a63:
ابقى ريحى شويه و لما تزهقى من الراحه ابقى قومى اعمليهم هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:11azy:
:smil8:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> وحياتك جربت هههههههههههههههههههههه
> الرد:
> مين قال انك لازم تغسليهم دلوقتى :a63:
> ابقى ريحى شويه و لما تزهقى من الراحه ابقى قومى اعمليهم هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا ده استقصاد بقى مش مساعدة 
قال مساعدة قال قوليله اطلع من دول ههههههههه 
قال يعنى انتى بتريحى اصلا :smil13:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 
ايون صحيح مش هيجرى حاجه هههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
المصرى ام اﻻجنبى يابت 
هى دى اﻻم المصرية هههههههههه
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مارس 2014)

:11azy:​


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مارس 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مارس 2014)

*دول مجموعه امهات بيحتشفلوا مع بعضشهم بعيد الام*
















​


----------



## bent el noor (21 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (21 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (21 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (21 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (21 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (21 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## المقاتل الحقيقي (24 مارس 2014)

*موتوا بغيظكم*


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مارس 2014)

[URL="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=542541532523082&set=a.164161630361076.31107.164108643699708&type=1&relevant_count=1"]
	





[/URL]


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31107.164108643699708&type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31107.164108643699708&type=1&relevant_count=1


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ايييون والله  هههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مارس 2014)

*بالرغم كل ده احنا اوفيا  برضوه *
حتى لو كان بالطو


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)

عندما يمتزج الملل مع حبسة البيت مع المشاكل اليومية مع الاكتئاب مع الأرف  ......... الخ 
 ينتج عنة شعور يعجز اللسان عن وصفة .​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)

بتبص على صـحبتى واحنا قاعدين فى الكوشه ليه ياض


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أبريل 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أبريل 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أبريل 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أبريل 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​


 مش هتحصل ابببدااا
 هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى صوتى و لا ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## bent el noor (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## bent el noor (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## bent el noor (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أبريل 2014)




----------



## bent el noor (10 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (11 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


>




*وبعد ما تطبخى الاى حاجه دى 
يقولك هو مفيش غير الاكله دى مش عملتيها من اسبوعين*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أبريل 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *وبعد ما تطبخى الاى حاجه دى
> يقولك هو مفيش غير الاكله دى مش عملتيها من اسبوعين*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مش عارفة الواحد يعملهم ايه علشان يعجبهم
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أبريل 2014)

الستات بيطالبوا بان الزواج يبقي كدة


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 أبريل 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (29 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (29 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (30 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (2 مايو 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (2 مايو 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (8 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (17 مايو 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (17 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مايو 2014)




----------



## misoo (22 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


>


ههههههههه يعنى رورو الدلوعه الى انا بعرفها مش رورو الدلوعه
يالااااااااااااااااااااهوى عليا وعلى الفيس بتاعى الله يخرب بيتك يا فخريه انتى وعطيات
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## misoo (22 مايو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


>


 ههههههههههههه
يسلاااااااااااااام على الرومانسيه بتاعته 
احلى حب الى اخره غسيل مواعين 
هههههههه


----------



## misoo (22 مايو 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> ​


هى دى واحده بس ولا انا 
احوليت هههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


>


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ضحكتنى يا رمسيس 
يكونش اسمى فخرية وماما خبت عليا *:smil13:
:ab5::ab5::ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ضحكتنى يا رمسيس
> يكونش اسمى فخرية وماما خبت عليا *:smil13:
> ا:ab5::ab5::ab5::ab5::ab5:​


انتي بتسأليني انا 
دة الفيس كلة عارف 
اسألي المسؤلين 
وقوليلي انا عايز اتأكد اسمك اية بالظبط
علشان اعرف بس 
حب فضول يا اختي


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انتي بتسأليني انا
> دة الفيس كلة عارف
> اسألي المسؤلين
> وقوليلي انا عايز اتأكد اسمك اية بالظبط
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه ايه ده الفيس كله عارف 
وانا لالالالالالا 
ماشى يا ماما لما اشوفك :smil13:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه ايه ده الفيس كله عارف
> وانا لالالالالالا
> ماشى يا ماما لما اشوفك :smil13:
> *​


بصي ممكن نسأل بتول 
يمكن تعرف وتقولنا 
انا مستني بتوووووووووووول


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بصي ممكن نسأل بتول
> يمكن تعرف وتقولنا
> انا مستني بتوووووووووووول


*تفتشكر :t9::t9::t9:*
* اين انتى يا بتووول *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *تفتشكر :t9::t9::t9:*
> * اين انتى يا بتووول *​


اة افتشكر 
انها عندها الجواب المبين


----------



## misoo (22 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *تفتشكر :t9::t9::t9:*
> *اين انتى يا بتووول *​


هههههههههههههههه ايه ده 
:t17:هو انتى  كمان طلعتى :t17:
         فخريه 
دانا افتكرت ان الاسم
ده نادر اتريه مشهور
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ايه ده
> :t17:هو انتى  كمان طلعتى :t17:
> فخريه
> دانا افتكرت ان الاسم
> ...


يا ابني اسمها سعدية بس لما تيجي بتول هتقولنا علي اسمها الحقيقي 
اصبر فصبر جميل والله المستعان علي ما تصفون


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ايه ده
> :t17:هو انتى  كمان طلعتى :t17:
> فخريه
> دانا افتكرت ان الاسم
> ...


*محسوبتك سعدية :new4:*​


----------



## misoo (22 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *محسوبتك سعدية :new4:*​


:smil13:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> :smil13:​


*مش حلو سعدية 
طب خلاص خليها فتحية :t17:*​


----------



## misoo (22 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> :smil13:​


 هلا بيكى يا سعديه
هههههههههههه
امال فين سكينه؟؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> هلا بيكى يا سعديه
> هههههههههههه
> امال فين سكينه؟؟​


*سكينة بتدفن واحدة وجاية 
هندفناهاااااااااااااااا *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *سكينة بتدفن واحدة وجاية
> هندفناهاااااااااااااااا *​


ههههههههههههه
اجيبلكن تتعشوا ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> اجيبلكن تتعشوا ههههههههههه


:36_19_2::36_19_2::36_19_2:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> :36_19_2::36_19_2::36_19_2:​





 طيب حاسبي علي رقبتك شوية بلاش 

لمل تيجي بتول يمكن هي عايزة تاكل 

حاجة من برة مصر مستنيها تدخل


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مايو 2014)




----------



## misoo (22 مايو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


>


 مع الاولى طبعا بس برضو
حرام عليه ان اعاملها بالاسلوب
ده مهما كان دى شريكه حياتى 
مستحيل اعاملها كده
اعمل ايه بس فى 
الحنيه وطيبه قلبى 
مش زى ناس 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> مع الاولى طبعا بس برضو
> حرام عليه ان اعاملها بالاسلوب
> ده مهما كان دى شريكه حياتى
> مستحيل اعاملها كده
> ...



كلكم بتقولو كده فى الاول
 لكن بعد الجواز بيكون الوضع مختلف


----------



## misoo (22 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> :36_19_2::36_19_2::36_19_2:​


 ههههههههههه
يواد يا شرانى انت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مايو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> كلكم بتقولو كده فى الاول
> لكن بعد الجواز بيكون الوضع مختلف


اكيد لا يلسع مؤمن من جحر مرتين 
ههههههههههه
هو الواحد طايق الاولي علشان يبص للتانية 
ههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مايو 2014)




----------



## misoo (22 مايو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> كلكم بتقولو كده فى الاول
> لكن بعد الجواز بيكون الوضع مختلف


 لالالالالالالالالالالا 
الحمد لله انا متجوز 
والوضع عمره ما يختلف 
مدام فى محبه  وتفاهم خلاص
(.. نحن نختلف عن الاخرون..)​


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اكيد لا يلسع مؤمن من جحر مرتين
> ههههههههههه
> هو الواحد طايق الاولي علشان يبص للتانية
> ههههههههه




اظهرو على حقيقتكم  بقى هههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مايو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> اظهرو على حقيقتكم  بقى هههههههههههه



طيب اسألي 
وشوفي المثل دة حقيقي ولا لأة


----------



## misoo (22 مايو 2014)

..لالالالالالا لالالا..لا 

الحمد لله انا متجوز 
والوضع عمره ما يختلف 
مدام فى محبه وتفاهم خلاص

(.. نحن نختلف عن الاخرون...)​


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالا
> الحمد لله انا متجوز
> والوضع عمره ما يختلف
> مدام فى محبه  وتفاهم خلاص
> (.. نحن نختلف عن الاخرون..)​



انا مش شايفه كويس من الاصفر ده 
هى تيجى بنفسها تقولنا الكلام ده علشان نصدق:shutup22:
:shutup22:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مايو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> انا مش شايفه كويس من الاصفر ده
> هى تيجى بنفسها تقولنا الكلام ده علشان نصدق:shutup22:
> :shutup22:


خلي بالك لو هي اتكلمت هتقولك دة الحتة الشمال علشان لسة قريب لسة مخبطوش في بعض 
كمان سنة اسألي 
هتلاقي الجواب المظبوط ههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مايو 2014)




----------



## misoo (22 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> خلي بالك لو هي اتكلمت هتقولك دة الحتة الشمال علشان لسة قريب لسة مخبطوش في بعض
> كمان سنة اسألي
> هتلاقي الجواب المظبوط ههههههه


لالالالالالالالالالالا 
ياباشا زى ماقلتلك
نحن نختلف عن الاخرون
شهر زى سنه زى عشره​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مايو 2014)

والنحمة مش هيحصل 
اسأل مجرب


----------



## misoo (22 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> والنحمة مش هيحصل
> اسأل مجرب


 يا حبيب قلبى 
ركز
 فى الجمله كويس
بقلك نحن نختلف عن الاخرون 
انا مش زيك
ومستحيل هبقى زيك 
برضو​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

ما انتي شطبتي علي المهية 
هيجيب منين الهدية


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


>


بالدراسه والمستندات كمان 
علشان يبطلوا بقى يطلعوا علينا اشاعات
 مغرضه ان الستات هى اللى نكديه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)




----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> بالدراسه والمستندات كمان
> علشان يبطلوا بقى يطلعوا علينا اشاعات
> مغرضه ان الستات هى اللى نكديه



ههههههههههههههههههه
مش تعرفى الاول هى مبتسما
ليه بالمعدل ده .. انا اجاوبك 
لانها كل شويه
 بتفتكر نفس الموضوع ​


----------



## Bent el Massih (22 يوليو 2014)

*مييين عايزه تتزمبق معي هههههههههه​*



​


----------



## misoo (22 يوليو 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *مييين عايزه تتزمبق معي هههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



يااااااااااااااا صلاه العيد 
هو انتو كنتو شايفينى ولا ايه 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يوليو 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *مييين عايزه تتزمبق معي هههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> ​


*انا جاية اتزمبق معاكى 
واعتقد حبو موزمبيقية قديمة 
هههههههههههههه *​


----------



## Bent el Massih (24 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا جاية اتزمبق معاكى
> واعتقد حبو موزمبيقية قديمة
> هههههههههههههه *​



*يعني راحت تتزمبق لوحدها من غير ما تخبرنا  :smil13::smil13:
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *يعني راحت تتزمبق لوحدها من غير ما تخبرنا  :smil13::smil13:
> ههههههههههههههه​*


*هههههههههههههههههه 
ايون شوفتى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

*كنتي فين يا لا لما  قولنا الاه*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*اه والنعيمة
*





​


----------



## Bent el Massih (3 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (7 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (8 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (9 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 سبتمبر 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> ​


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 سبتمبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


>


 
 ايون صحييح خصوصه اخر صوره  وقت المذاكره  مع الولاد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Bent el Massih (9 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايون صحييح خصوصه اخر صوره  وقت المذاكره  مع الولاد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*
هههههههه او لما تبقي مبسوطه عشان خلصتي الترتيب والتنظيف وبعد كده يبدؤو يخربو ويوسخو ( الاولاد مع ابوهم طبعا)   :act23: :a82:
 ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*وممكن نكون ابشع من كده كمان
كويس اننا لسنا بعقلنا 


*


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 سبتمبر 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/WomenConfu...72684.298687890252188/655085601279080/?type=1


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 سبتمبر 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *
> هههههههه او لما تبقي مبسوطه عشان خلصتي الترتيب والتنظيف وبعد كده يبدؤو يخربو ويوسخو ( الاولاد مع ابوهم طبعا)   :act23: :a82:
> ههههههههههههههههه*



أيون صدقينئ ما بلحق اتهنئ  أيوا. هو أبوهم ثم أبوهم. ثم أبوهم ثم الأولاد ههههههههههههه


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أيون صدقينئ ما بلحق اتهنئ  أيوا. هو أبوهم ثم أبوهم. ثم أبوهم ثم الأولاد ههههههههههههه



*قبلا كنت اخلص واستريح شويا لما يكون الاولاد في المدرسه لكن بعد ما جبت بنتي عمري ما خلصت الشغل ههههههه
والاولاد طبعا يتعلمو من ابوهم هههههههههههه*


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*الخاتم ده  للرجاله اللى عينها زايغه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *الخاتم ده  للرجاله اللى عينها زايغه *


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
جامد اخر حاجة الخاتم ده 
*​


----------



## WooDyy (20 سبتمبر 2014)

خليكم مفروسين

ده الطبيعي يعني مش حاجه غريبه

امال احنا موجودين ليه ؟!


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 سبتمبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *الخاتم ده  للرجاله اللى عينها زايغه *


 انا عايزا من ده يا حزنبل انا عايزا من ده


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا عايزا من ده يا حزنبل انا عايزا من ده



*ههههههه 
طيب استنى يمكن يتم تعديله علشان يقول اسم بنت الجيران 
علشان نتأكد منظلمش بنات الجيران كلهم 
واطمنى  كل الستات هتاخد منه مش لوحدك اللى عايزه منه  ههههههه*


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (24 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (24 سبتمبر 2014)

:new6::new6::new6:



​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (6 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (6 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (11 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (13 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (29 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (29 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 نوفمبر 2014)

قريتها على الفيس وعجبتنى .. 

 ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﺗﺄﻛﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻳﻪ ﺑﻜﺮﺓ؟
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ : ﺃﻱ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ.
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺃﻳﻪ ﺃﻱ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ؟ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻣﺶ ﻋﺎﻳﺰ
ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪﻧﻲ ﺑﺎﻗﺘﺮﺍﺡ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ : ﺃﻋﻤﻠﻲ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺑﺎﻣﻴﺔ ﻭ ﺃﺭﺯ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﻟﺴﺔ ﻭﺍﻛﻠﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻣﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ 3 ﺃﻳﺎﻡ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ : ﻃﻴﺐ ﺃﻳﻪ ﺭﺃﻳﻚ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺘﺔ ﻭ ﻛﻮﺍﺭﻉ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﻛﻮﺍﺭﻉ ﺍﻳﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺮّ ﺩﻩ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ : ﺃﻋﻤﻠﻲ ﻳﺎ ﺳﺘﻲ ﻣﺤﺸﻲ ﻭﺭﻕ ﻋﻨﺐ
ﻭ ﻟﺤﻤﺔ ﻣﺤﻤﺮﺓ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﻫﻮ ﺃﻧﺎ ﻟﺴﺔ ﺡ ﺃﻧﺰﻝ ﺃﺷﺘﺮﻱ ﻭﺭﻕ
ﻋﻨﺐ ﻭ ﺃﻏﺴﻠﻪ ﻭ ﺃﻗﻄﻌﻪ ﻭ ﺃﻋﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻄﺔ ﻭ
ﺃﺣﺸﻲ , ﻭ ﺃﺣﻤَّﺮ ؟ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﺔ ﺷﻮﻳﺔ ﺣﺮﺍﻡ
ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺃﻧﺎ ﺑﻨﻲ ﺁﺩﻣﻪ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ : ﻃﻴﺐ ﺷﻮﻓﻲ ﺃﻱ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﺳﻬﻠﺔ ﻭ
ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩﺓ ﻋﻨﺪﻙ ﻭ ﺃﻋﻤﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻭ ﺧﻼﺹ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻣﺎﻓﻴﺶ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻋﺎﻳﺰ ﺗﺮﻳﺤﻨﻲ ﻭ
ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺑﻨﻲ , ﺩﺍﻳﻤﺎً ﺍﻳﺪﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺭﺩﺓ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ : ﻃﻴﺐ , ﻗﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺍﺣﺎﺕ ﻭ ﺃﻧﺎ ﺍﺧﺘﺎﺭ
ﻣﻨﻬﺎ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺍﺍﺍﺣﺎﺍﺍﺕ؟ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺃﻧﺎ ﻣﺶ
ﻋﺎﺭﻓﺔ ﺃﺧﺘﺎﺭ ﺻﻨﻒ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ , ﻭ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻋﺎﻳﺰﻧﻲ
ﺍﻗﻮﻝ ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺍﺍﺍﺣﺎﺍﺕ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ : ﺍﻳﻪ ﺭﺃﻳﻚ ﻧﺎﻛﻞ ﺃﻛﻠﺔ ﺧﻔﻴﻔﺔ , ﻣﺜﻼً
ﻋﻠﺒﺔ ﺗﻮﻧﺔ ﻭ ﺟﺒﻨﺔ ﻭ ﺯﻳﺘﻮﻥ؟
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﺑﻼﺵ ﻋﻚ , ﺃﻧﺎ ﺑﻔﻜﺮ ﺃﻋﻤﻞ ﻣﻜﺮﻭﻧﺔ
ﻭ ﻛﺒﺪﺓ ﺑﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻭ ﺷﻮﻳﺔ ﺑﻄﺎﻃﺲ ﺷﻴﺒﺴﻲ؟
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ : ﺑﺮﺍﻓﻮ ﻋﻠﻴﻜﻲ ﻭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻓﻜﺎﺭﻙ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﻫﻮ ﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻓﺎﻟﺢ ﻓﻴﻪ .
ﻭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﺗﺼﺎﻝ ﺗﻠﻴﻔﻮﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ ﻟﻠﺰﻭﺝ :
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﺃﻟﻮ , ﻫﺎﺕ ﻣﻌﺎﻙ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﺳﺎﻗﻌﺔ ﻭ
ﺃﻧﺖ ﺟﺎﻱ , ﺑﺲ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺻﻮﺩﺍ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻃﻠﺒﺖ
ﺳﻤﻚ ﻣﺸﻮﻱ ﻭ ﺃﺭﺯ ‏( ﺩﻟﻴﻔﺮﻱ ‏) .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ : ﺃﻧﺘﻲ ﻣﺶ ﻗﻠﺘﻲ ﺡ ﻧﺎﻛﻞ ﻣﻜﺮﻭﻧﺔ ﻭ
ﻛﺒﺪﺓ ﻭ ﺑﻄﺎﻃﺲ؟
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﻭ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﻧﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﻣﺎ ﺻﺤﻴﺖ ﻭ
ﺃﻧﺎ ﺑﻐﺴﻞ ﻭ ﺍﺷﻄﻒ ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ ﻭ ﺃﺣﻤﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺖ ﻭ
ﺍﻧﻀﻒ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻳﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﻭﻻﺩﻙ ﻋﺎﻣﻠﻴﻨﻬﺎ , ﺡ
ﺍﺟﻴﺐ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻣﻨﻴﻦ ﺃﻧﺰﻝ ﻭ ﺍﺷﺘﺮﻱ ﻭ ﺍﻃﺒﺦ ؟
ﺣﺮﺍﻡ ﻋﻠﻴﻜﻢ ﺑﻘﻰ ﺃﻧﺘﻢ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺘﺒﻄﻠﻮﺵ ﻃﻠﺒﺎﺕ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ : ﻋﺎﻳﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻗﻌﺔ ﺍﻳﻪ ؟
"ﺳﺒﺮﺍﻳﺖ" ﻭ ﻻ " ﺳﻔﻦ ﺃﺏ " ؟
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﺃﻱ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ ﻳﺮﺟﻊ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﻭ ﻳﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺋﺪﺓ
ﻭ ﻳﻤﺪ ﻳﺪﻩ ﻟﻴﺨﺮﺝ ﻗﺎﺭﻭﺭﺓ "ﺳﺒﺮﺍﻳﺖ " ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺲ ﻭ ﻳﻀﻌﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺋﺪﺓ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﺍﻳﻪ ﺩﻩ ؟ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻣﻜﻨﺘﺶ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﺗﺠﻴﺐ
ﺳﻔﻦ ﺃﺏ ؟ ﺃﻧﺖ ﺩﺍﻳﻤﺎً ﺫﻭﻗﻚ ﻏﺮﻳﺐ ﻛﺪﻩ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ ﻳﻤﺪ ﻳﺪﻩ ﻟﻠﻜﻴﺲ ﻭ ﻳﺨﺮﺝ ﻗﺎﺭﻭﺭﺓ
‏(ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺔ ‏) ﺳﻔﻦ ﺃﺏ ﻭ ﻳﻀﻌﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺋﺪﺓ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﻃﺒﻌﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻣﺶ ﺧﺎﺳﺲ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ
ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﺃﻗﻌﺪ ﺍﻧﺖ ﺑﻌﺰﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻠﻮﺱ ﻭ ﺁﺧﺮ
ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺗﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﺐ ﺑﻴﺮﻭﺡ ﻓﻴﻦ , ﻋﺮﻓﺖ
ﻳﺎ ﺑﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﺐ ﺑﻴﺮﻭﺡ ﻓﻴﻦ؟ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ : ﻳﺄﻛﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺻﻤﺖ .
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﻫﺎ , ﻣﺎ ﻗﻮﻟﺘﻠﻴﺶ , ﺗﺎﻛﻠﻮ ﺍﻳﻪ
ﺑﻜﺮﺓ ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (6 نوفمبر 2014)

R:m


----------



## Bent el Massih (20 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (20 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (10 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (10 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (10 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (10 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 ديسمبر 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


>


 
 ساعتها ترض و تقول له لا يا خويا انا لسا انا لسا انا لسا صغيرااا انا لسا صغيره--
شكلك انت الى عجزززززت و كبررت--- و بعدين تبص تدور على شعرايه بيضاء-- و تقوم قايله اووووه دا حتى شعرك بداء يبيض اهووون :gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ساعتها ترض و تقول له لا يا خويا انا لسا انا لسا انا لسا صغيرااا انا لسا صغيره--
> شكلك انت الى عجزززززت و كبررت--- و بعدين تبص تدور على شعرايه بيضاء-- و تقوم قايله اووووه دا حتى شعرك بداء يبيض اهووون :gy0000:



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ضحكتينى احبوووو 
ساعتها هيعميكى ويقولك فين الشعرة البيضة دى 
انتى عاوزة تكبرينى وخلاص هههههههههه *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
براحة ع الراجل اايرو 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (18 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (18 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (11 فبراير 2015)




----------

